

Useful Information for Developers About Personal Names  - acangiano
http://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-personal-names

======
glimcat
Related: "Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names"

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

